# Roller Cover Washer Review



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I just wanted to give this item two thumbs up:thumbup:.

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Paint_Cleaners_Roller_Washer_p/11020.htm?1=1&CartID=0

I purchased it from paintstore.com along with the adapter and the 18" version. I must say it is spectacular. I hate cleaning covers and generally just throw them away each time. This thing is amazing!! It cleaned a Purdy White Dove 3/8, dark brown, in under a minute. I cleaned the excess paint off first. The water use is minimal compared to traditional methods. I used my dump sink at the house, but the adapter will connect to a garden hose on your job site.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Im a little slow. How does it work? I am curious.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've seen adds for similar looking products in the back of magazines.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

paul, those adds in THOSE magazines dont actually work.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Im a little slow. How does it work? I am curious.


The top and bottom pieces spin off the clear plastic tube. You load the roller in the tube and attach the top and bottom. The adapter hose then goes on the sink or hose. Turn the water on and it starts squirting out the bottom. Just run the water till clean. Not sure of the physics of it, pressure I guess, but it works.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I just throw my covers out. :whistling2:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

So how much water would you say it takes to clean an 18" roller? I'm thinking if you hook it up to a clients hose and Run it into a five gallon bucket, would it be more than one bucket?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Damon T said:


> So how much water would you say it takes to clean an 18" roller? I'm thinking if you hook it up to a clients hose and Run it into a five gallon bucket, would it be more than one bucket?


Have not used the 18 yet, I generally use 9's for bedrooms and such. I will let you know tonight when I clean out another 9. I will run the water in a bucket.

Should be alot more efficient than this. I like this guys vids, but this one amazes me. EPA would be all over him.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I drop mine in a 5 of water, float it for about 10 minutes while doing other various tear dow, put it on one of the spinners (brushes work on it too), position it in an empty five and pump the handle like crazy.

Spins them clean, and you only have a 5 of water to dump into the HO's freshly manicured bushes.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Have not used the 18 yet, I generally use 9's for bedrooms and such. I will let you know tonight when I clean out another 9. I will run the water in a bucket.
> 
> Should be alot more efficient than this. I like this guys vids, but this one amazes me. EPA would be all over him.
> Cleaning 4" 9" & 18" naps (paint rollers) - YouTube


Why would the EPA be all over him???? That stuff isn't going down some storm drain - what he's doing is perfectly legal.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

plainpainter said:


> Why would the EPA be all over him???? That stuff isn't going down some storm drain - what he's doing is perfectly legal.


Just looks plain wrong. All that waste water on the asphalt.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Damon T said:


> So how much water would you say it takes to clean an 18" roller? I'm thinking if you hook it up to a clients hose and Run it into a five gallon bucket, would it be more than one bucket?


Damon, it took about 10-15 seconds and a gallon of water to clean an off white color from a Purdy microfiber 1/2".


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Just looks plain wrong. All that waste water on the asphalt.


That's not asphalt - that's crushed stone.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Have not used the 18 yet, I generally use 9's for bedrooms and such. I will let you know tonight when I clean out another 9. I will run the water in a bucket.
> 
> Should be alot more efficient than this. I like this guys vids, but this one amazes me. EPA would be all over him.
> Cleaning 4" 9" & 18" naps (paint rollers) - YouTube


Lol...I'm sure EPA has this guy on their watch list, get a grip mike from ca.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> paul, those adds in THOSE magazines dont actually work.


and how do you know that ?:whistling2:


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> The top and bottom pieces spin off the clear plastic tube. You load the roller in the tube and attach the top and bottom. The adapter hose then goes on the sink or hose. Turn the water on and it starts squirting out the bottom. Just run the water till clean. Not sure of the physics of it, pressure I guess, but it works.


The inside top of the lid has perforations that squirt water right into and downward all the way around the core,water lifts the paint out quite fast,on my second one ,work great !


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> Lol...I'm sure EPA has this guy on their watch list, get a grip mike from ca.


What you talkin bout Willis? :confused1:


----------



## DK Remodeling (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't like cleaning roller covers, I usually buy the cheap ones and just trow them away.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

DK Remodeling said:


> I don't like cleaning roller covers, I usually buy the cheap ones and just trow them away.


I hate cheap covers. Better ones hold more paint, more selection in nap size and fabric type. You do want to clean them if you can.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a similar product. I don't use it much but it does work well. 

Here is a necro thread on it. http://www.painttalk.com/f12/rejuv-roller-revisited-127/

The OP lik does not seem to work

Here it is on youtube


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> and how do you know that ?:whistling2:


When I used to follow the Dead with Wise Painter, I ordered one to increase my hitchhiking thumb. It didnt work.


----------

